# [SOLVED]konqueror & przegladanie stron www

## kurak

Problem jest nastepujacy, nie wiem czemu ale jak wpisuje w polu adresu www.wp.pl to dostaje taki komunikacik:

```
Wystąpił błąd podczas wczytywania http://wp.pl:

Nie można połączyć się z serwerem http://wp.pl/.
```

 szukalem w ustawieniach ale nic nie moge wskurac

Pomocy:)

----------

## lsdudi

SOA#512  :Smile: 

WIECEJ DANYCH!!

----------

## kurak

 :Neutral:  tzn co konkretnie? bo nie wiem czego sie czepic..

----------

## lsdudi

1. odpal terminal konsole wpisz 

```
 konqueror
```

 i przytocz dodatkowe komunikaty które pojawia się na konsoli

2. na innej przeglądarce wchodzi?

    - sprawdź ustawienia proxy

osobiście konquerora używam tylko do ftp/ftps a i to nie zawsze 

jakoś nie ufam przeglądarkom które służą równocześnie do przeglądania plików

----------

## kurak

no wiec tak, z konsloli wywala mi takie cos:

```
konqueror

ASSERT: "!icon.isEmpty()" in konq_pixmapprovider.cc (81)

ASSERT: "!icon.isEmpty()" in konq_pixmapprovider.cc (81)

ASSERT: "!icon.isEmpty()" in konq_pixmapprovider.cc (81)

ASSERT: "!icon.isEmpty()" in konq_pixmapprovider.cc (81)

```

 a w przegladarce  :

```
Wystąpił błąd podczas wczytywania http://wp.pl:

Nie można połączyć się z serwerem http://wp.pl/.
```

 probowalem z ustawieniami proxy, ale to nic nie daje..

a domyslna przegladarka mam ff i wszystko dziala

----------

## lsdudi

no to może jakie masz flagi ??

u mnie działa

mam skompilowane bez  żadnych flag (wszystko na minusach)

mozesz jeszcze puścić revdep-build

czy inne strony na konqueror'ze dzialaja?

----------

## kurak

wlasnie zadne stronki nie dzialaja na konqu. a wczesniej na tych flagach dzialalo

```
USE="X aac aalib alsa apic aspell audiofile berkdb bitmap-fonts bzip2 cairo canvas cdparanoia cdr cli cmov cracklib cups cx8 dbus de dga divx divx4linux dlloader dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss enca encode esd fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran fxsr gdbm gif gimp gphoto2 gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal i8x0 iconv isdnlog java jpeg jpeg2k jpg kde kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility ldap libcaca libg++ libgsm mad matroska mca mce mikmod mmx mmxext mp3 mpeg msr mtrr musepack ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg openal opengl oss pae pam pascal pat pcre pdf perl pge png ppds pppd pse pse36 pu python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline real reflection risky samba sdl sensord sep session sndfile spl sse ssl svg syscall tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts trutype tsc type1-fonts udev unicode usb userlocales v4l v4l2 vcd vme vorbis win32codecs x86 xcomposite xml xorg xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"
```

revdep tez byl robiony

----------

## lsdudi

szczerze mówiąc to chyba przesadziłeś z ilością flag

ale jak kto tam woli

The real problem was the konqueror cache.

deactivating it works fine.

tak było po wyszukaniu w google 

problem miał status [solved]

----------

